# :insert meme: I'm once again asking for your support



## JazzyBlu (May 24, 2022)

Thank you everyone who voted!!!


----------



## JuniperW (May 24, 2022)

I liked it! Great art btw


----------



## JazzyBlu (May 25, 2022)

JuniperW said:


> I liked it! Great art btw


Thank you so much!!! We won this round thanks to everyones support!


----------

